# My Body Creation



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2003)

"You just keep pushing.  You just keep pushing.  I made every mistake that could be made.  But I just kept pushing."
Rene McPherson 

HISTORY:
This is my post-pregnancy body re-shape.  I'm determined to have the best bod I can have (for multiple reasons).  I've come a long ways but have a long ways to go..........

Diet/Nutrition:
This is my weak point.  I've always found the subject rather boring but I'm taking more of an interest lately.  Hoping to get all the gurus here to help steer me in the right direction.

Stats:
5'8"
23%bf 
LBM 140.2 

Current Exercise:
Cardio 3 days moderate 20 to 30 min., 2 days HIIT
Weights - Legs twice a week - UBWO split to 2 days
At least one day of volleyball 

Current Diet:
As of today I've cut out the yogurt......
I absolutely abhor calorie counting, yuck yuck yuck, but will be working with fitday as much as possible.
Today's plan
8:30 Meal 1: non-fat cottage cheese with strawberries
Coffee with non-fat milk  (had planned on lean turkey omelette but late to work and left my food at home)
10:30Meal 2: MRP - LeanBody for Her, carrots, flax oil
12:30 Meal 3: Chicken & Soba Noodles with Pad Thai Sauce
3:30 Meal 4: Spinach Salad with broccoli and edamame
4:30 Workout
6:30 Meal 5: Salmon with a little wheat couscous
8:30 Meal 6: egg white omelette with green pepper

Also take a multivitamin and Glucosamine/Chondroitin every day.  Emer'gen-C every other day

I know I need to work on getting specific with portion size.  I go with the fist rule still.  I welcome comments - suggestions.  Please remember I'm a puter geek not a nutrition one so please excuse any obvious flaws (I know I have a ton of those) 

Goals:  18%BF by July 13th (plus a whole bunch more but don't need to share everything


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

What mountains are you looking at???


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2003)

Mostly the Flatirons....Later today I'll have a nice view of Pikes Peak.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYY GOD!!!   my favorite place in the whole wide world!!   BOULDER, I was just there again I miss it


----------



## lina (May 7, 2003)

Hey CQ, Leslie right?

You need to weigh your protein to make sure you're getting enough first.  After doing that for a while you get used to eyeballing and then you don't have to weigh.

What is edamem? a kind of cheese? 

How old is your little one now?  Congrats!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey CQ, Leslie right?Yep - Leslie
> 
> You need to weigh your protein to make sure you're getting enough first.  After doing that for a while you get used to eyeballing and then you don't have to weigh. Going to work on that
> ...


[


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

FRIDAY!!  I love Fridays!!  Think I will have to have some wine tonight (and I hardly ever drink).

Well - I start a new 12-week mission (Kind of my personal competition  ) on Monday.  So I will start posting diet and exercise at that time.  I will be going to a trainer twice a week and really cracking down on the food.

Staying healthy with the food the next couple of days but not going to log it or plan it until Monday.  I'll just get in some cardio until Monday.  I need the 3 day break before refocusing.


----------



## naturaltan (May 9, 2003)

A break is always a good idea ... just don't let the break get out of control food-wise.  

We look forward to the new journey to begin Monday.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

Hey, where is all the ash in your diet?


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

Haha - Just waiting for my detour bars to arrive (NOT)

(Besides, I'll probably get plenty in my wine  )


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

I hope it is red at least.

BTW, I still eat my detours.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

A nice Pinot Noir
Why do they even make white? 

I think most people will still eat detours (unless they are forced out of business).


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

I am going with 1fast's results since I know and trust him.

As to white wine, I really don't know.  And what will you be eating with your red?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

OH SHIT!!! YOU have twins???  Boys?  Girls?  One of each?

My boys are alomst 14 months.

I knew I liked you.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

I avoid bars unless I'm in a crunch or on the road.  But, it sounds like with the recipe changing and the label the results might be moot.

Salmon - I definitely feel like some salmon.  Or maybe I'll make my balsamic chicken - oh yummy, I want to go home now and eat ...


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

You like me because I have twins?? bwwwahahaha  Because that puts me in the insane group???

One of each (and now I'm done - WOOHOO - at least I think)


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

I like you because:

1) liked the attitude in the detour thread
2) the red wine
3) the twins confirmed it


----------



## Twin Peak (May 9, 2003)

Oh, the volleyball thing helps too.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 9, 2003)

Thanks!  (Attitude is very important on the court.  Most people think I'm a bitch because of it. bwwwahahaha)


----------



## CourtQueen (May 12, 2003)

DAY 1

Pre-workout
Vitamin C
Greens Today Soy Protein               22  0  3  3 (Cals/Fat/Carb/Prot)
Boichem LO Carb Whey Powder      22  0  1  4   

7:00am
HIIT 24min on elliptical with arms

Meal 1 8:30am
Sweetpotatoes baked                      76  2  14    1   
Chicken, breast grilled no skin          92  2    0  17   
MultiGrain Flakes Organic Fiber 8      64  0  15    2

CLA - 2 caps
Multivitamin
Gluc/Chond


Coffee, espresso    5 0 1 0   
Milk, cow's, fluid, skim or nonfat, 0.5% or less butterfat   86 0 12 8

Meal 2
1/2 of this Vitapro mrp by V3S 280 3 20 42
1/2 of this Flaxseed oil 120 14 0 0    
Broccoflower, raw 18 0 4 2  


Meal 3
Chicken, breast, with or without bone, broiled, skin not eaten     275 6 0 52  
Blackberries, raw       49 0 12 1   

BLEW IT BIG TIME HERE -----Bagel, wheat 509 2 104 19  I was having the worst craving.  Think I might need something more for a substantial carb in the morning.  Any ideas or thoughts on this?  I'm so mad at myself for this.  NO MORE BAGELS FOR 12 WEEKS!!!!! 

Meal 4
1/2 of this Vitapro mrp by V3S 280 3 20 42   
1/2 of this Flaxseed oil 120 14 0 0 

Meal 5 Pamcakes 2
Banana, raw 0.3 medium (7" to 7-7/8" long)  33 0 8 0 
Cheese, cottage, lowfat (1-2% fat) 0.25 cup  41 1 2 7 
Oatmeal, cooked, quick (1 or 3 minutes), NS as to fat added in cooking 0.3 cup, cooked  44 1 8 2 
Egg, white only, cooked 3 white  49 0 1 10 

Meal 6  
Cookie, oatmeal 2 medium (2-5/8" dia)  121 5 18 1 

Total Calories  1919 36 224 173 


Rough Plan

Meal 2: MRP (1/2) vitapro & broccoli
Meal 3: Chicken & Spinach Salad
Meal 4: MRP(1/2) & blackberries
Meal 5: Pamcakes and cauliflower
Meal 6: omelette with green pepper


----------



## sawheet (May 12, 2003)

Good job court!!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 12, 2003)

DAY 2

After a not so spectacular DAY 1 I will succeed and have a clean day today.

UBWO
Boichem LO Carb Whey Powder 33 gram  120 0 5 24 

Meal 1 8:00am
Egg 3 hardboiled 49 0 1 10 
Chicken  3oz 137 3 0 26 
MultiGrain Flakes Organic Fiber 8 1 oz  101 0 24 3 
Sweetpotatoes 0.5 cup  127 3 23 2 
Total Calories  535 6 53 65 

Meal 2 10am
1/2 Vitapro mrp by V3S 1 serving  280 3 20 42 
Strawberries, raw 10 medium (1-1/4" dia)  36 0 8 1 

Meal 3 12am
Bread, pita, wheat or cracked wheat 1 large pita (6-1/2" dia)  232 1 47 9 
Tuna, canned, water pack 2 oz  66 0 0 14 
Emer'gen-c 1 serving  18 0 5 0 

UBWO 12:30
following the 12-10-8-6-12 12
DB BP  20 22.5 25 30 25 Incline 12
Seated Row 40 50 60 70 60 Lat Pull down 70
Shoulder Raises 8 10 12 (felt like a big whoosy here) 12
Tri Ext 17.5 20 22.5 25 22.5

Meal 4
1/2 Vitapro mrp by V3S 1 serving  280 3 20 42 
MultiGrain Flakes Organic Fiber 8 3 oz  304 0 73 9 
Broccoflower, raw 3 oz, raw, yields  16 0 3 2 

so far Total Calories  1404 13 186 139


----------



## CourtQueen (May 13, 2003)

Well, now I'm having doubts about starting a journal here.  Of all the places I visit and post I decided that this was the most knowledgable site and the place I could learn something.

Now there is all this wasted energy on the drama of posts....geesh, it is all so stupid.   Interpretation is such an individual thing.  The written word is always interpreted in so many ways that you really can't be so fuqing sure of anything.

So, that is my thoughts and I'll continue my journal and stay out of open chat!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (May 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> So, that is my thoughts and I'll continue my journal and stay out of open chat!!!



Typically my policy to, though in any gathering of people, I suppose we have to expect drama.

Looks like you have your meals in order, I did not notice a "slip" yesterday, did I miss it?

What kind of routines are you doing?

What are your short term and long term goals? (Other than sanity and sleep from the twins  )

If I missed this somewhere, sorry.


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2003)

Good call with the red wine. Top stuff.

Spannish Rioja is my and your friend.




Peaksy - update the sig, old man.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 13, 2003)

BIG SLIP  
But new day - some nights it is really hard to get my meals in with the kids.  That is why weekends are my biggest challenge.

Goals
12-week  <18%bf (this should be cake as long as I avoid the cake KWIM)
Actually use the alarm clock and get some morning workouts in.. (should be easier with daylight savings and summer)
long-term - (toying with the idea of bb comp but just don't think that is my thing)  stay healthy  , maybe a triathalon, actually that galaxy comp looks interesting.  Win a few sand tourneys and maybe visit Calif to compete in a few.  

I have a few more life-goals with education, spirituality and career stuff but that doesn't need to be shared here 

I'm doing HIIT 3 days a week and then 2day UBWO split and 2 day full LBWO with some cardio at the end of the non-HIIT days.


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2003)

Day 3

Meal 1
CLA EAS 1 serving  10 1 0 0 
Boichem LO Carb Whey Powder 17 gram  62 0 2 12 
MultiGrain Flakes Organic Fiber 8 2 gram  7 0 2 0 
Chicken, breast 3 oz, boneless, cooked, skinless  137 3 0 26 
Sweetpotatoes baked 0.25 cup  64 2 12 1 
Coffee, espresso 4 fl oz  11 0 2 0 
Milk skim or nonfat 2 cup  171 1 24 17 

Meal 2
1/2 Vitapro mrp by V3S 1 serving  280 3 20 42 

Meal 3
Bread, pita, wheat or cracked wheat 1 medium pita (5-1/4" dia)  123 1 25 5 
Tuna, canned, water pack 3.25 oz  107 1 0 24 
Licorice 6 stick  242 0 61 0 

Meal 4
Vitapro mrp by V3S 1 serving  280 3 20 42 


Total Calories  1213 11 148 126

Off to PT to work those Legs (JUST SAY NO TO DEADLIFTS UGH j/k)

Chicken and a banana


----------



## CourtQueen (May 14, 2003)

Well I'll be damn.  I've lost 1.5% bf in the last 3 weeks.  So redoing my goals....

16%  I'm shooting for 16% in the next 11 1/2 weeks!  I think I can totally do this.  Amazing the momentum just seems to keep my body going no matter how bad I thought I was being with the food.

Ok, no celebrations yet.... I have weeks to focus on so that I can reach a higher.....


----------



## Twin Peak (May 14, 2003)

Keep it in context.  Sometimes "slips" promote lipolysis as they can stimulate ones metabolism by increasing leptin levels.

On the other hand, you can be perfect on your diet for weeks and the scale/calipers won't budge due to fallen leptin levels.

Bottom line: cheat, right?  Well, controlled cheating, or refeeding, is not such a bad idea, but the true bottom line is that you should have a game plan, and stick to it.  If it is well planned, and well thought out, over time you will achieve all your goals.

Oh, BTW, congrats on the loss!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 15, 2003)

Yes sir!   
Game plan done - Got to go eat now


----------



## CourtQueen (May 15, 2003)

Day 4

Plan:

Pamcakes
Chicken

Meal 2 MRP & Broccoli
Meal 3 Chicken & Spinach Salad w/edamame
Meal 4 MRP & blueberries
Meal 5 Salmon & couscous
Meal 6 egg white omelette


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Mostly the Flatirons....Later today I'll have a nice view of Pikes Peak.


Hey! CQ!
I have a great view of Pikes Peak from my patio!
Gotta luv the mountains, eh?

White wine? some of it is good stuff!
Italian Moscottato! Very good! Sweet, bubble desert wine..
Ok, it also helps when you are in Italy to drink it..


Twins??? Holy schnikes! Good job!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 20, 2003)

Ok, slacker I have been with the recording.

So - DAY 9

Plan:
Meal 1 strawberries/yogurt/cc shake, oatmeal, whey shake
Meal 2 vitapro and beans
Meal 3 chicken and brown rice
Meal 4 vitapro and raspberries
Meal 5 spinach salad with a little meatloaf (like I could pass up mom's meatloaf
Missed this - Meal 6 omelette

HIIT 24minutes


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2003)

Wondering where you have been.

Um, is that first sentence in english?  Twins getting to you???


----------



## CourtQueen (May 20, 2003)

That is the poetic way, right??  More like a title than a sentence  

Yes the twins make me feel like this -   &


----------



## CourtQueen (May 20, 2003)

My inspiration.....


----------



## CourtQueen (May 21, 2003)

DAY 10

Meal 1 Whey Protein, Oatmeal, Beans (Wow, I actually ate beans!)
Meal 2 vitapro & Coffee
Meal 3  Chicken and Summer Squash
Meal 4  vitapro & green Apple
Meal 5 not sure yet
Meal 6 not sure yet

Well probably just drop by the gym late for a little cardio....Packing for a long weekend.


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

Hey CQ!
How's things up north? Beautiful here! I drive past that VB pit off Powers every day I go to work! It has been busy as of late!


----------



## sawheet (May 21, 2003)

I hate you ppl living in paradise!!!!    J/K


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2003)

you could....MOVE!
duh...

was'sup, sawheet!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> I hate you ppl living in paradise!!!!    J/K



I thought you were Sawheet, living in paradise ?? (oh, the rock thing, nevermind)  Give me water and beach any day!

Hey Burner.  I'll have to grab the schedule for the Pits and see what tournaments sound good to play in.  Not much of a schedule for the most part this summer since the parks wouldn't commit to any tournaments because of watering restrictions.  But, I would much rather play in sand anyways  

Ok, too much work so better get going....

Have  a good Memorial Day weekend all.


----------



## Burner02 (May 22, 2003)

hey! That would be great! I could stop in and watch you dig, dig...DIG!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 28, 2003)

Geesh, can't believe the weekend is here and gone already.  Well, I guess I didn't have the best of weekends.  Talk about feeling completely out of control.  So, moving on and getting my grocery shopping done and buckling down.  Doing some replanning tonight and going to get in a nice workout tonight......  Can't believe it is almost June.... but the quads are definitely looking good.... 
Damn I need to get my brain rewired..


----------



## sawheet (May 28, 2003)

It is crazy isnt it, I live 2 miles from the beach, where kick ass vollyball games are in session daily. And you live near some of the best climbing areas in colorado, mmmmmmmmmm    wanna switch houses?


----------



## CourtQueen (May 29, 2003)

Ok, 
yesterday was a little cardio to get me back into the swing of things 15min on the bike 10 min on stairstepper

tonight I have volleyball so tomorrow has to be a good weight day.

Food today (on a better note)

whey protein
yogurt/Cottage Cheese and Blackberries
(one donut UGH - damn ppl shouldn't bring that crap in the office)

coffee

mrp - green beans (french style - I assume this is the same as regular green beans, if not please someone tell me)

tuna on a wheat pita
(couple pcs of chocolate - slapping hand)

mrp - green beans
(1/2 donut - hand is getting redder)

another coffee

probably will have tokyo joe's for dinner (brown rice and chicken)
and then a spinach salad when I get home from volleyball

More volleyball on Saturday

Goals - I have to write down more of my goals tonight and look at the last pictures I took to fuel my damn fire and get serious.  I think I need to plan my cheat meals in order to keep me clean on the other days.  If I know I'm going to be having a free meal then I'll stay cleanier - I think part of my problem is that I haven't been planning the free meals so start cheating with little things too much.  Got to work on that.

I guess I really need to end this week strong so I don't feel like the whole week has been a failure.

And Sawheet - I would love to switch houses, of course you might want to wait until mine is actually built


----------



## sawheet (May 29, 2003)

somebody has a swee tooth!!    And court maybe we will hold on the switch, but I am sure a sleeping bag would roll out nicely onyour property!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 3, 2003)

This is the month that I become the deadlift Queen.  I need a butt!  Squats and deadlifts will be the focus this month.  

Played volleyball sat and sun morning and it felt great.  Had a great UBWO yesterday and more volleyball today. Going to take the jump rope with me.

Now, focus on the diet.....

Need to be better about journaling my food.  I'll start doing plans a day before just to get them in.

Today:
nonfat yogurt/cottage cheese shake
oatmeal w/cinnamon
coffee
1/2 vitapro shake
french beans
chicken and greens
1/2 vitapro shake
cherries
salmon and couscous
omelette

That is the game plan!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 4, 2003)

Woohoo - scale is down and I'm kicking arse on the vb court....  Wow - I fit into one of my pre-preg bras YEAH (see ya later d's from hell)

Ok, leg day - here I come deadlifts!

CLA Gluc/Chond & MultiVit

Cottage Cheese & Raspberries
Oatmeal

Coffee

Vitapro (flax) - french beans

Salmon & sweet potato

Vitapro  (flax)- 

Chicken & ww pasta (touch of thai pad sauce)

omelette w/green pepper and salsa

Goal: I will be nice today


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 5, 2003)

Yummmmmm Coffeeeeeeeeeee

The g.m. is starting to get sore, yeah.  Worried I hadn't pushed enough with the deadlifts.

Volleyball tonight.  I tried to get up this morning and do some cardio but I was up later than I had expected.  Thanks Dero, Pit, Clif, Cron and tit    TG tomorrow is Friday!

Plan today:
CLA Gluc/Chond & MultiVit
Whey protein, oatmeal, green beans, 1/2 ww bagel
vitapro & cherries (Where do cherries fall with G.I.? I couldn't find it.)
Chicken and soba noodles with a bit of pad thai sauce
vitapro - green beans
salmon and greens
omelette..... (I know I'm boring)


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 6, 2003)

It's Friday It's Friday    

My eating sucks today...My schedule is off.... I need more sleep....

It is supposed to be cold tomorrow which means no volleyball  

Writing today off....


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 9, 2003)

A new week!! 
More coffee??  More coffee??  oh yeah - what the heck....

Cutting calories this week (approx 1650 and then I'll bump up again next week (approx 1850) since I have a tourney on the 21st.  Actually got some vb in on Sat.  which was good along with an UBWO.
I really haven't been able to increase my lat pulls or seated row.....hum, suggestions??

diet today:
CLA Gluc/Chond & MultiVit
Whey protein, Pamcakes(oats, cottage cheese, eggwhites & cinnamon)
1/2 vitapro shake, sweetpotato
tuna on a ww pita
1/2 vitapro shake, blueberries
Thai chicken and soba noodles
omelette with green pepper

Going to try and get this all into fitday today so I can track those cals.....

good goals this week to reach....... which means back to work.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

hiya, CQ!
Happy Monday! How are you doing today?


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi Burner!  How are days treating you?
Today is actually pretty good for a Monday.  I usually abhor Mondays...... (must have been that second coffee  )
How is the flax doing??


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

I,um.....yeah...flax...oil.....it's in my 'fridge...chillin...

that is some nasty shiat!
I almost food poisoned myself a bit ago. I had to go get some riding shorts so I can start my spinning class on wednesday. I went by my house to get some lunch, as I left out of there a bit late this morning and didn't bring any food. I grabbed a Stouffers garlic chicken thing out of the freezer and tossed it into the pan and went down the street to get my shorts..well..I guesI was gone longer than I thought...I hadn't even gotten inside and I coule 'smell' my lunch....
ever had cajun style crispy noodles? Blackend? I was in a hurry and had no time to fix or cook anythnig else..so I dumped soy sauch on it to moisten it up..and just slammed it...my stomach will 'thank' me later, I am sure..

It is definately a Monday...


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 9, 2003)

You know tuna is really a beautiful thing Burner.  Try it some time.  It is the best for when you forget your lunch or are in a hurry.  Stay away from that Stouffer's stuff, it will kill ya if those cajun style crispy noodles blackened don't (which they sound awfully scary by the way).


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 9, 2003)

actaully, the stouffers is't too bad...
I can't eat raw tuna. Must have things in it to kill tha awful taste...
I had a bad experience once....still haven't fully recovered from it...


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 17, 2003)

Boy, I have been slacking with my journal here..... 

Had a friend in town to workout with yesterday.  That was fun.  Sure hope she can walk again soon    They always think they can keep up.  Haven't worked out with anyone in so long that it was really great.  Still working on the food.....  some days are just really hard (I'm trying not to make excuses here).

ok today:

8am        Meal1:CLA Gluc/Chond & MultiVit, pamcakers
10:30am Meal 2: green beans 
12:00pm Meal 3: 1/2 vitapro mrp w/flax
1:00  mango
2:30        Meal 4: tuna fish and ww pita
Meal 5: 1/2 vitapro mrp  w/flax
Meal 6: omelette with green pepper and salsa

Ok, no vb today so going to HIIT it after work. 
I feel like I'm leaning down but that scale just won't budge, I can't find my tape to do check my measurements and I'm afraid to take the old picture.  Maybe this weekend after some more vb


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

Hi CQ!  Thought I'd pop in and say hello and know that I will be on IM but in Journals, Chat etc... or what my sig says!  So you didn't get rid of me completely... yet!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 18, 2003)

Good!!!!
I would miss hearing about your clients and you!  Definitely don't be a stranger.


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 18, 2003)

Ok, went to the gym last night and did my HIIT and then decided to do some s.l. deadlifts and leg kickbacks.  My quads are really sore from Monday, guess I felt the need to even out the soreness....

Today

8:30 am Meal1:CLA Gluc/Chond, pamcakers, emergen'c
10:30am Meal 2: green beans 
12:00pm Meal 3: 1/2 vitapro mrp w/flax
1:00 cherries/blueberries/mango
2:30 Meal 4: chicken and greens
Meal 5: 1/2 vitapro mrp w/flax
Meal 6: omelette with green pepper and salsa


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

hey CQ!
What's a leg kickback? Kinda like using the butt blaster?
How's the tushie this day? I will be pounding legs toinight....the pain...it's a coming!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm sure that there is some other name.  You can use the cable which I prefer but I just used the machine.  Ok, found it = standing hip extension....  Working on the tushie obviously 
But volleyball will help with that.  Looks like I might be playing in that tourney down there on the 28th.  They usually have a crab boil that night.  
Back to work.... How is work treating you?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm ok...bored. ABout to go eat...that makes me happy..

the 28th? Might have to stop by and say howdy!
as far as my v-ball skills go..I make a great bystander..


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 18, 2003)

Should I have coffee??  Should I not have coffee??
Should I have coffee??  Should I not have coffee??
Should I have coffee??  Should I not have coffee??
Should I have coffee??  Should I not have coffee??
Should I have coffee??  Should I not have coffee??

The great debate


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

I say, go WITH coffee..
Of course,. I use evil, yet tasty coffee mat creamer...cinnamon vanilla cream is my fav..


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 18, 2003)

Where is Jodi??  Isn't she watching your diet??

BURNER - coffee mate is sooooo disgusting and so bad, I think it is made by the little chemists in the "I want to be a cow" plant.

 But on the other hand, it probably isn't as bad as a detour bar


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

is NOT disgusting...'tis GOOOOD!
have to have coffee..coeffee sux w/out taste..so creamer it is....
oh..'moo'..
EVERY body is watching my diet!
I get beat on a daily here.....


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 18, 2003)

LOL - poor Burner

Ok, back to work and to my coffee


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

what do you put in your coffee?
I do sometimes put sugar free hot cocoa mix in..and make a mocha..


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm not telling - I'd get flamed


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 18, 2003)

ha ha!
wise choice!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 23, 2003)

Monday - UGH
I just want to go home.  VB was good this weekend.  So taking today off.  Playing again on Saturday so going to do cardio for the next 4 days and UB tomorrow LB on Wed.  

Trying to avoid the kid's bday cake.  Guess I need to grab that salad instead.  Going to try and keep it lean until Thursday evening and add a few more carbs starting then.  Definitely need to up cals the day before the tourneys. 

I get my bf% done tomorrow.  Need to establish where I'm at and reset some goals for the next 2 months.  Still trying to figure out how to adjust things for the vb but learning (and losing YEAH).

On to meal 4......


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 2, 2003)

Woohoo - got into the gym for a little HIIT this morning and it felt great.  

I've been really bad about keeping my journal and that is probably because I haven't been eating as clean as I could.  Changing that as of now.  I really want to make some strides in July/August.  

Todays Plan
Oatmeal w/Cinnamon
Coffee (trying to cut back on this, don't know why it is so hard this time)
grapes, broccoli, cauliflower
tuna on a ww pita (lil relish and lowfat mayo)

will get back on the rest of this..... have to see what I can dig up in the fridge.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Guess I need to grab that salad instead.  .


hmm...birthday salad..oh stop! You are making my mouth water!

Hiya CQ!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 2, 2003)

Hey Burner - thought you might stop by the sandpits last Saturday....  It was a great day, until it started raining.  Hate playing in the wind.  Was tempted to stay down there with the whole vb crew (heard they hit the bars pretty heavy and danced their butts off).


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 2, 2003)

were you there? if not..no need to be there....

I got off work, went home and relaxed for a minute, then went to the gym, then to the club to work....
oy....


----------



## CourtQueen (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, played there last Sat.  It was a great tourney.  We kicked some butt (at least before the weather moved in).

Ok, next two weeks I'm in cardio mode.  Boosting up that cardio and loving the cool mornings right now.  Having a hard time eating in the morning after cardio though.  I just don't feel like it.


Meals today:
cottage cheese/yogurt
coffee (yummy)
brown rice/broccoli&cauliflower
tuna fish on ww pita
MR Shake
salmon and spinach
omelette

Feeling really good today (maybe because it is a big 3day weekend, WOOHOO)


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 3, 2003)

wish ya would have told me...could have swung by and said howdy!
Let me know next time u are there!


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm back!!!  

This is as good a place as any to keep a journal and besides I know a few people here will keep me honest.

I've been hitting the court pretty hard but it has not wavered my gym time.  I appreciate more than ever how weight training can truly change my body, no amount of volleyball can do that.  

I have some pretty intense goals for this year so I know this is the place to be.  

Tomorrow morning is LBWO.  Did a double day today with split UB.  Need to get a little more serious on the diet which I think tracking it more than anything will help.

Tomorrow I'll record some goals .....


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

Welcome back CQ!!!


----------



## Yanger (Feb 27, 2004)

WB, new here myself.  Btw daddy of 6 week old twins (boy/girl)....

gulp!


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2004)

_ I think there is no sport that can´t benefit from bodybuilding. Now I got interested in what types of muscles one should work out more depending of what kind of sport he does. Is there something written about that ?_


> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> Need to get a little more serious on the diet which I think tracking it more than anything will help.


_ That is so true.  _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 27, 2004)

_


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> OHHHHHHHHHHHHHH MYYY GOD!!!   my favorite place in the whole wide world!!   BOULDER, I was just there again I miss it




My favorite place was Leadville......my hubby and I so want to move there  someday!!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 27, 2004)

Yanger!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!  How exciting.  The first year was really the hardest for me but it just gets better and better.  Holler if you need anything.

Vieope, I actually have an older weight-lifting book that does have specific sport emphasis programs for lifting.  I need to find that (probably in a box from my recent move, UGH).

Atherjen,  THANKS!

Fitgirl - Leadville is beautiful.  I've heard rumor of an airport going in there.... could be good for property value in that area....  Luv Ski Cooper (Not copper)...


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 27, 2004)

Friday - YEAH

Meals:
MRP this morning (not planned but in a hurry)
oatmeal with eggwhites
subway chicken teriyaki (no cheese)
broccoli/summersquash
Vitapro
Most likely free meal for dinner and going to work on the planning
Need to cook some good stuff tonight for the weekend

Tonight LBWO

Leg Press
Curls
Deadlifts
Calf raises

Want to increase strength on the press.  Trying to get leaner in the thighs so if anyone has any tricks here let me know.  I don't do the adductor ever...


----------



## atherjen (Feb 27, 2004)

how about adding in some squats? leg extensions?


----------



## CourtQueen (Feb 27, 2004)

Yes, I usually do squats.  I try to rotate those out with the press.  I tend to avoid leg extension since I've had acl recon on both knees but will do it with light weight.......


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 1, 2004)

Monday

Cardio at lunch

protein shake
egg whites with salsa
broccoli&summer squash
tuna on ww pita w/lettuce
too much chocolate 5 pieces of Dove Dark Eggs 
All-Bran cereal (just plain)
dinner is going to be tough but I'll try and stay as clean as possible

Ok, schedule

Tues - VB
Wed. - LEGS and late VB
Thurs - Cardio
Fri - UBWO
Sat - VB Tourney (hopefully)

Need to focus on eating clean this week.  Up the calories starting late Thursday night.  (This is absolutely crucial for staying energized for a whole day of playing.  I've learned this the hard way.  It is much more important what I eat prior to the day of than what I eat that day.)


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 3, 2004)

Success - why does success make you want to celebrate in bad ways..... Often leading to more backtracking then success originally gained??  Ahhhhhh, not going to do it though

I need to buy new pants.  I've lost 2 inches on my waist since the first of the year and my pants are way baggy in the arse......  So I'm doing something right hopefully.

I need to cut out the lattes....IT is so hard.  It is like my last comfort thing.  A nice warm latte always settles me down, or at least I like to think it does.

Ok - LEG DAY  WOOHOO 
Squats
Deadlifts
Curls
Jump Rope

Food
Cottage Cheese w/frozen blueberries YUMMY
WW Bagel
1/3 cup All-Bran cereal (just plain, no milk)
broccoli/summer squash
Yahoo's one fish taco one chicken taco
Rest TBD  (need to go to the grocery store)

Goal for the day: Be as professional as possible in my damn work meetings.  Stupid freakin males that think they are the only ones with a brain.


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 4, 2004)

Leg workout yesterday was pretty darn close to fab.  Tonight is UBWO - 
I feel like crap today though, probably because my feelings got hurt.  Oh well, I'll get over it.  Back to UBWO - I actually will probably do a split and get the rest done on Sunday. 
Trying to stay focused on my end of month goal so that my 3 month goal is still able to happen.

Food has been pretty good today.  Keeping it super clean for the rest of the day..... broccoli always makes me feel better, the day after that is........

 stocky


----------

